# Cube Comparison



## Regisiew (Jan 28, 2009)

*What's better a DIY or Edison?*

:confused:The only differences that i've heard of where the fact that the DIY's center caps fall off easily. Are there any other differences between the Edison and DIY?


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 28, 2009)

Which one do you think is better?

Edison
Rubik's DIY
Joy Cube
Type A
Type F


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm trying to find the best 2 handed cube. Please tell which one of these cubes you like better and why.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 28, 2009)

please combine your two threads


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 28, 2009)

*Edison cube color*

does the color of the edison cube make it turn more smoothly? cut corners better? i heard that it did. is this true or not? if true what color is the best?


----------



## bubblebuddy73 (Jan 28, 2009)

I said an unmentioned one because I like type B cubies on a Rubiks core.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 28, 2009)

i likes Type C the most, then Rubik's. and THIS cube


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 28, 2009)

message deleted


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 28, 2009)

My best cube is a PUZL cube, I only have two speedcubes so far, a PUZL and a type D. The PUZL is far better than the D.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Edison cubes are also DIYs. You can easily fix center caps by putting a piece of paper under center cap. I recommend buying the Edison if you can.


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 28, 2009)

do you think that the edison cube cuts corners and is more smooth than all the cubes you know of?


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 28, 2009)

*where to get rubik's DIY*

what store(thats not an online store) can i purchase a rubik's DIY cube?


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 28, 2009)

As far as I'm aware off, only on www.rubiks.com


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 30, 2009)

C. Crisp, not as poppy as A, cuts corners well, doesn't wear down as quickly. Nuff said.


----------



## kaixax555 (Jan 30, 2009)

I like my Type D with A core. It has a very smooth feeling and it feels better in my hand even though it locks up more often. Guess you would have to use less force on this cube.


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a type A, type D w/A core and type E (DS stickered).

The type A cuts corners well and doesnt lock up. The type D turns fast and feels better in my hands but locks up sometimes. The type E is turns crazy fast, cuts corner very well and doesnt lock up much. But I like the way the type D feels the best. My best times come with the type E though.

Im dying to get a type C and C4U DIY. 

Other than switching the core, I havnt had any success with hybrids. Ive tried the A core/edges/corners with D screws/springs/centers and didnt like it. Also tried the E core/springs/screws/centers with Rubiks edges/corners and hated it.


----------



## julesv (Feb 3, 2009)

My white Competition standard puzl cube is a-m-a-s-i-n-g


----------



## Boarder120 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well... I actually like a lot of the ones listed, but if I were to pick one, I would probably say Type (a).


----------

